# Any chance SRAM in Triple?



## lawrence (May 17, 2005)

Is there any chance that SRAM will come out with a group for a triple derailleur?


----------



## roadboy (Apr 1, 2003)

NO
with compact cranks triples are pretty much dead. Plus Sram markets there groups as higher end enthusiast and race level groups. Racers dont use triples, and neither do most of the high end road bunch, the compact crank has taken over and works (shifts) much better than most triples do. 
Sram is not marketing to the 105 level and below customer, shimano has that in the bag
Plus I cant remember the last time I set someone up on a triple at the bike shop, Lots of compacts cranks though


----------

